# Zymol Atomic Graphene Shield - 6x120ml giveaway



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all,

I've very kindly had permission from Whizzer to post these up as a giveaway.

I have decanted my bottle of Zymol Atomic Graphene Shield into 6 120ml bottles with a spray trigger. I'm giving these away and I'll also cover the postage and packaging. Merry Christmas 

I took this:









into these:


















As mentioned I have 6 available and from the previous thread, some were spoken for, I've filled in what I can remember so my apologies if your name no longer appears. Please note that Zymol have just released an application video which says that HD Cleanse _must_ be used to get perfect results.

Further discussion and a link to the application video can be found at this link

1: Alan W (dealers choice)
2:fatdazza
3:rappy
4:
5:
6:

I will endeavour to get these out to you all over the holiday period in line with Post Office opening times and my working pattern. I'll keep you all updated along the way


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

If they're going ill take one, happy to cover postage! 

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

If you could copy the list with your name in slot 4 that will help me keep a track of who is having one.

No need to cover postage but it's nice of you to offer


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

1: Alan W (dealers choice)

2:fatdazza

3:rappy

4:crxftyyy

5:

6:

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

: Alan W (dealers choice)

2:fatdazza

3:rappy

4:crxftyyy

5: Kenan

6:

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Kenan, sorry I missed you from my memory banks!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks for offering us the opportunity to try this, would be interesting to see how it fairs. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Muska said:


> Kenan, sorry I missed you from my memory banks!


No worries dude, these days I struggle to remember which day it is 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Many thanks for the opportunity to test this Matt but having just watched the video and not having HD-Cleanse I would rather not compromise the application and would rather it to go to someone who has, or will buy, HD-Cleanse for this test.

Thanks again and have a Happy Christmas. :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Alan W said:


> Many thanks for the opportunity to test this Matt but having just watched the video and not having HD-Cleanse I would rather not compromise the application and would rather it to go to someone who has, or will buy, HD-Cleanse for this test.
> 
> Thanks again and have a Happy Christmas. :wave:
> 
> Alan W


x2 same for me Matt.

Thanks again for the kind offer, but not for me.

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

No problem Alan & Kenan, very gracious of you both & a Merry Christmas also! 


1:fatdazza

2:crxftyyy

3: Kenan

4:

5:

6:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Muska,

Sorry, Merry Xmas too! 

The video sealed it for me, shame . Not a product I would waste my time, or money on.


----------



## 9228Towns (Jul 5, 2017)

I would love to be considered for this. I recently had a pot of Zymòl Volvo sent from the states 😂 I have an unopened bottle of HD Clense ready to go!


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

9228Towns if you’re interested feel free to add yourself to the list


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I might have considered it but I don't have a sponge to wash my car with so I'm out 

Very generous offer though 

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9228Towns (Jul 5, 2017)

Thank you Muska, be very interested to try a graphine product for the first time. 

1:fatdazza

2:crxftyyy

3: Kenan

4: 9228Towns

5:

6:


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Would love to try thank you 

1:fatdazza

2:crxftyyy

3: Kenan

4: 9228Towns

5: Sky 

6:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Many thanks for the opportunity to test this Matt but having just watched the video and not having HD-Cleanse I would rather not compromise the application and would rather it to go to someone who has, or will buy, HD-Cleanse for this test.
> 
> Thanks again and have a Happy Christmas. :wave:
> 
> Alan W


Alan

You're local to me buddy...I have HD cleanse if its something you want to have a sample off to try?
I posted in the last thread but wasnt taken up...if you have the opportunity, I can lend you some HD Clense.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Walesy That’s very generous of you, if you’d like one of the samples this time you’re very welcome to one


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Having used this product this past weekend, I would say 100ml is not going to do a full car.
You are supposed to saturate the surface with this stuff.

I used between 250 & 300ml on a Voyager on the paint only, not on the glass, nor the wheels.

Just bear this in mind.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

An honourable gesture this Muska. :thumb: I think it would be useful to have 3 people using HD cleanse and another 3 using another panel wipe product. If everyone is using cleanse and the product works okay, all that does is suggest that cleanse is a requirement which would likely put people off the product if they had to shell out on something else. If you had some getting good results with another brand of panel wipe then that would be beneficial all round I would say. Just my tuppence worth. (Not a product I am interested in though.)


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

GeeWhizRS said:


> An honourable gesture this Muska. :thumb: I think it would be useful to have 3 people using HD cleanse and another 3 using another panel wipe product. If everyone is using cleanse and the product works okay, all that does is suggest that cleanse is a requirement which would likely put people off the product if they had to shell out on something else. If you had some getting good results with another brand of panel wipe then that would be beneficial all round I would say. Just my tuppence worth. (Not a product I am interested in though.)


I'm happy being the latter in this test, I know Towny had HD Cleanse to test directly against each other

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Walesy. said:


> Alan
> 
> You're local to me buddy...I have HD cleanse if its something you want to have a sample off to try?
> I posted in the last thread but wasnt taken up...if you have the opportunity, I can lend you some HD Clense.


Many thanks for the kind offer Walesy, that's very generous of you. :thumb:

As you showed interest previously I would prefer if Muska could you send you my sample.

Thanks again,

Alan W


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

GeeWhizRS, I agree that would be really helpful 

As soon as the last bottle is taken I'll get in touch with you all via pm to move things forward


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Muska said:


> As soon as the last bottle is taken I'll get in touch with you all via pm to move things forward


1:fatdazza

2:crxftyyy

3: Kenan

4: 9228Towns

5: Sky

6: Walesy

That's you got your 6 now Muska. 

Alan W


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Im trying to get a small sample of HD Cleanse. Plan would be split bonnet into 4.

1) HD Cleanse then Atomic Graphene Shield
2) Panel Wipe then Atomic Graphene Shield
3) Another spray and wipe Sealant
4) Another spray and wipe Sealant.

I'd rather see how it compares on just the bonnet against other products than trying to coat a car. This way so can be liberal with the application 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> Many thanks for the kind offer Walesy, that's very generous of you. :thumb:
> 
> As you showed interest previously I would prefer if Muska could you send you my sample.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan

no worries mate, I will give you a shout when I receive it...maybe something we can both try as yore not far from me. Social distancing etc. LOL


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all, a very happy new year to you all 

As of this morning 5 of the 6 have been posted first class signed for, I’ve done my best to package them safely, please let me know that they reach you. 

@Sky if you could get in touch with your address I’ll get yours out first thing next week.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Morning Muska and happy new year. My sample just turned up and thanks to being well packed has not been damaged or leaked. 

When Iv had chance to get it on the car I'll report back. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Muska

Mine also arrived, once I get a chance to give it a go with HD Cleanse etc. I will report back. Currently too cold, outside tap frozen solid :-(


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Hiya muska, all arrived safe and sound here  be testing over the coming days if unable to work

Sent from my KB2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks all for letting me know they arrived safely, I was a little anxious!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi Matt,

Sample all arrived safe and sound :thumb:

I will test once we get a warmer weekend. I want to give it a chance to flash off, and given the low temps at the moment, I don't want to not give it a fair crack.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Weather and life have been against me trying this out yet, however I would recommend a good shake of the bottle before use . . .









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Kenan said:


> Weather and life have been against me trying this out yet, however I would recommend a good shake of the bottle before use . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was the same, i brought it back into the house to store with my PA products, it did the same thing tbh.

Keeping an eye on the weather so i can get this on..but its just not the time and someone is offski with my garage heater LOL


----------

